# help communicating w zilla on windows7pro or windows10?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I use Putty with my Windows 10 laptop and a USB to Serial adapter and it has been fine.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> I use Putty with my Windows 10 laptop and a USB to Serial adapter and it has been fine.


what is Putty, and where do I get it?
Any specifics on USB-serial you have would be great too.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Putty is a free tool that is used to connect to multiple types of data connections, such as SSH connections and Serial connections. 

I've used several generic cheap USB to Serial converters and they all worked fine. I'm not sure of the model numbers on them, but I never had any issues.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

my laptop is running windows xp pro, and the device manager does not show any sub folder for PORT at all anywhere! I've installed the serial device driver that came with the cable, but have no idea what COM port it is configured to look at.

any ideas where this is hiding on xp pro?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

making progress.... I finally found a useful driver update and instructions! http://www.usb-drivers.org/gigaware-usb-to-serial-drive... has a link to a download for the gigware usb-serial cable. The process I followed was:

- dowloaded the driver
- went to device manager
- 'uninstalled' the non-functional COM4 port I had created
- plugged in the USB-serial cable, and the computer detected and created a 'other device' with a questionmark
- right-click new device, click 'update driver', browse to location of downloaded driver

system installed driver, and created a functional USB serial port COM4 all on its own!

now I have to go see if it will talk to thru Putty to my car controller.....


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

whoo hoo, PuTTY works great with this new COM port. I'm finally able to configure the hairball!

....so now I can put everything back together and get back on the road!


----------

